# Zebralight H53w and H53Fw Now Available



## Genzod (May 19, 2017)

Posted at Zebralight product page earlier today:

http://www.zebralight.com/H53w-AA-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_197.html

http://www.zebralight.com/H53Fw-AA-Headlamp-Floody-Neutral-White_p_198.html

Have at it!


----------



## Genzod (May 20, 2017)

*Edit: I used the wrong dimensions for the die sizes of the LEDS in determining the throw for this headlamp, thanks to the gentleman genius from Belgium who advised me (thank you). I was misinformed by another well meaning poster as to what dimensions represent the die areas of the XP-L2 and XM-L2) for calculating the surface brightness ratio that proportionally affects throw. Please keep that in mind while reading below, and I will be back as soon as I can with a better calculation.*

Don't let the 330 lm ceiling on the H53w output fool you. The advantage of the XP-L2 emitter's smaller footprint has made this lamp's spot _even brighter_ than the previous generation. 

Zebralight wasn't kidding when they said this new generation of AA headlamp is brighter than the one before it. Word about the H53*C* is, that even with only Eneloop Pro batteries, it still can marginally outperform the spot throw of the lithium ion generated 500 lm H5*2*w boost mode. 

The H53*c* can do a bit better with throw using 285 lumens, simply because a small amount of lumens that previously went to the spill are now in the spot, and it doesn't take a lot to increase spot intensity. So if the H53c HI CRI can do all that with 285 lumens, think about what 330 lumens can do to that spot. 

I calculated the H52 had a reach of 88m to 0.25 lux (based also on measurement). The H52w calculates out to 85m, and the H53c calculates out to 93m. If the numbers stay consistent due to the reduced emitter area, the 330lm should compare at 100m. These numbers were derived from the ratio of emitter areas influencing the spot intensity--(5mm^/3.45mm^2) = 2.10x. That allows them to reduce output and still exceed former intensity values.

This is good news for people who thought this H53 generation lost its throw with lithium ion support gone in the newer H53 line. I need throw for trail blaze searching. This one's got it and more.

*Reference for range determinations:*

The Zebralight H52 (cool white) was carefully tested at Outdoorgearlab under laboratory conditions with an alkaline battery (lithium ion boost to 535 lumens not possible) at the 300 lumen H1 setting at 66 meters range to 0.25 lux. (Click the tab "How We Test" at the linked page for further details).

Intensity changes as a ratio of influencing factors that changed, in this case only max lumen outputs and top down emitter areas. I/Io=(P/Po)*(Ao/A). And range to 0.25 lux is R= (4*I)^(1/2). Using Io=1089 and Ao=5mmx5mm (XM-L2 emitter), you can calculate the new ranges for the H52w (500lm), H53w(330lm) and H53c(285lm) and the boost range of the H52 (535lm). The H53 line uses the XP-L2 emitter with a 3.45mmx3.45mm area. 

_variable nomenclature: I=intensity; A=area; R=range; o signifies initial condition_


----------



## holygeez03 (May 21, 2017)

Damn... Been waiting a LONG time for an upgrade to my beloved H52Fw, which I use with 14500... unfortunately the H53Fw doesn't seem like much of an upgrade. Programmable UI might be useful, but that's about it.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

holygeez03 said:


> Damn... Been waiting a LONG time for an upgrade to my beloved H52Fw, which I use with 14500... unfortunately the H53Fw doesn't seem like much of an upgrade. Programmable UI might be useful, but that's about it.



Range is radically more effective with less output, and the spot/spill geometry is the same. It's the benefit of the XP-L2 emitter shrinkage. Had they also added the inductors to boost the battery voltage (which they couldn't get to fit for the moment), the output would skyrocket, as well as the throw (which would be phenominal--125 m). Maybe in a year or two.

I know, Veruca...I know....

_
BUT..._





Happy waiting in the meantime.:mecry:


----------



## TheBelgian (May 22, 2017)

Genzod said:


> Don't let the 330 lm ceiling on the H53w output fool you. The advantage of the XP-L2 emitter's smaller footprint has made this lamp's spot _even brighter_ than the previous generation.
> **snip**
> I calculated the H52 had a reach of 88m to 0.25 lux (based also on measurement). The H52w calculates out to 85m, and the H53c calculates out to 93m. If the numbers stay consistent due to the reduced emitter area, the 330lm should compare at 100m. These numbers were derived from the ratio of emitter areas influencing the spot intensity--(5mm^/3.45mm^2) = 2.10x. That allows them to reduce output and still exceed former intensity values.
> **snip**



I think you are mixing up the LED package size (size of the whole thing, including contacts and dome) and the LED die size (size of just the light emitting part, the yellow part).
While the package size is greatly reduced from the XM-L2 to the XP-L2, the die size is the same, so unfortunately it won't throw any better (at least not due to die size, maybe they tweaked the reflector).



Genzod said:


> **snip**
> The H53*c* can do a bit better with throw using 285 lumens, simply because a small amount of lumens that previously went to the spill are now in the spot, and it doesn't take a lot to increase spot intensity. So if the H53c HI CRI can do all that with 285 lumens, think about what 330 lumens can do to that spot.
> **snip**



Changing the die size wouldn't change the ratio spot/spill, only the spot/corona ratio. The only way to increase the spot/spill ratio is by deepening and/or narrowing the reflector.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

TheBelgian said:


> I think you are mixing up the LED package size (size of the whole thing, including contacts and dome) and the LED die size (size of just the light emitting part, the yellow part).
> While the package size is greatly reduced from the XM-L2 to the XP-L2, the die size is the same, so unfortunately it won't throw any better (at least not due to die size, maybe they tweaked the reflector).
> 
> Changing the die size wouldn't change the ratio spot/spill, only the spot/corona ratio. The only way to increase the spot/spill ratio is by deepening and/or narrowing the reflector.



You could be right about that, as I thought I was using the size of the XP-L2 LED itself, so I'm going to backtrack and study the equation upon which I obtained the factors affecting throw intensity, and the size I used. Please note I did not calculate the throw. I only compared the ratio of factors that changed--the lumens and what I believed to be the size of the LED discussed in the article. Then knowing the intensity of the H52 at 300 lumens (66m) I used those ratios to improve it. 

I was told the emitter shrank (from the XM-L2 in the prior generation) and that change, according to the article, would improve throw. I was also told from someone who had the H52w and the H53c, that the intensities were almost indistinguishable. Similar intensity (of spot) equates with similar throw. So I thought I predicted the results properly, and posted them here.

I've always stated the spot/spill angles never changed going between generations (at least when I was discussing it in the H53c thread). They remained 12 and 80 degress respectively. If the LED shrinks (not saying it did, that's just what I was told) that it approximates a point source better and less lumens are wasted in the spill. Instead, they go into the spot and increase throw (without changing beam geometry). 

Any other geniuses on board that can help sort this out? I was trying to determine the throw myself because the Zebralight clerk wasn't forthcoming with information about whether or not the reflector changed (thought I was asking for TOP SECRET internal dimensions) or the lux at one meter (which she nor the designer of the flashlight apparently didn't know either:shakehead). 

Others have asked similar questions in the past and Zebralight was more than helpful to respond with details. Apparently, the clerk I got was certain I'm a corporate spy after their chiefest secrets (internal dimensions) determined to take reflector specs and use them to take over the world. :laughing:

Thanks for pointing out I used the wrong dimensions for the LED dies. If you'd like to be exceptionally helpful, could you direct me to information on the _die_ sizes of both LEDS (XP-L2 and XM-L2) so I can recalculate the surface brightness ratio which is proportional to throw? I'm really just after the throw distance. If the throw suffers in this generation of ZL AA headlamp, this unit is a useless waste of money (as far as my use is concerned), and everyone who has been "whining" about the loss of Li-ion support is probably my best friend right now.

I calculated the effect losing 500 lm boost output on the H53w had dropping the XM-L2 and adding the more efficient XP-L2 emitter has on the max range of the H53w, assuming the die sizes did not change as the Belgian states. The range will suffer a 10 m reduction from 85m to 75m. I'd still like a good reference for the die sizes, then I'll conclude that this "brighter" lamp description is just a Zebralight marketing play on words. You can't take away boost and say it's "brighter" while sacrificing the throw. That's not bright at all.


----------



## eraursls1984 (May 22, 2017)

The XP-L line will have nearly the same beam angle as the XM-L line, although I think the XM-L2 Easy White is a little larger so it may be different. The only reason it may change slightly is because of the taper at the four corners of the dome of the XP-L that's not present on the XM-L2.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

eraursls1984 said:


> The XP-L line will have nearly the same beam angle as the XM-L line, although I think the XM-L2 Easy White is a little larger so it may be different. The only reason it may change slightly is because of the taper at the four corners of the dome of the XP-L that's not present on the XM-L2.



I'm just going by ZLs specs at the product pages, and they list them as the same (learning customers can't rely too much on what ZL says). Do you know where I can find the die dimensions? TheBelgian says they are the same, but I'd like something documented. I checked Cree and they only provide the mechanical dimensions of the platform, in both their general info page and the more detailed pdf document.

I'm also learning that you can't depend on what you read in these posts, even for something simple as a "die" dimension/area. An error builds on error, and my error for using the platform size as opposed to the die size for the LED in the throw calculation was based on misinformation at this post.* And that's the reason why I need documentation for the die size now. I'm a little PTSD about trusting people here now. Assuming the die sizes are the same is just as big a mistake as assuming the platform sizes were the die sizes.

*"Throws a bit further than light with XHP50/XM-L2 easywhite due to smaller die size. (3.45mm^2 vs 5mm^2)"

He was talking about differences between the H53c and another ZL lamp he has, but his rationale about the smaller size increasing throw and use of the word "die" in describing the case dimensions threw me off.

I'm new here, guys. Be really careful what you are teaching the nubes.


----------



## TCY (May 22, 2017)

H53Fc and SC600Fd Plus. The LED on H53Fc seems smaller to me.

In hindsight I should have just mentioned the XHP50 only as I don't exactly have a XM-L2 easywhite light for me to compare.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

TCY said:


> H53Fc and SC600Fd Plus. The LED on H53Fc seems smaller to me.
> 
> In hindsight I should have just mentioned the XHP50 only as I don't exactly have a XM-L2 easywhite light for me to compare.



Yes it does, but you described the _platform_ sizes as "die" sizes, and that one thing cascaded into an errant calculation and false conclusion that may have led to a sorry waste of my money. 

I was almost ready to buy this lamp. I'm now wondering if that would have been a huge mistake. Now that I see the pic though, the die size does look smaller between the 5x5mm XHP50 and XP-L2. The Belgian's statement that they are the same size doesn't carry a lot of weight with me without some sort of documentation. I searched Cree and I can't find the emitter sizes, just the platform sizes.

You'd think ZL would have spared me all this hassle. I have a good mind to just buy two lamps from Armytek for no other reason than a vindictive response to their customer service duplicitousness, laziness and further ignoring my complaints about it on these two threads.


----------



## TCY (May 22, 2017)

Genzod said:


> Yes it does, but you described the _platform_ sizes as "die" sizes, and that one thing cascaded into an errant calculation and false conclusion that may have led to a sorry waste of my money.
> 
> I was almost ready to buy this lamp. I'm now wondering if that would have been a huge mistake. Now that I see the pic though, the die size does look smaller between the XM-L2 and XP-L2. The Belgian's statement that they are the same size doesn't carry a lot of weight with me without some sort of documentation. I searched Cree and I can't find the emitter sizes, just the platform sizes.
> 
> You'd think ZL would have spared me all this hassle. I have a good mind to just buy two lamps from Armytek for no other reason than a vindictive response to their customer service duplicitousness, laziness and further ignoring my complaints about it on these two threads.



The bigger LED is the XHP50. 

In cases like this I think a lux meter would do a better job than us speculating around, but if you absolutely need that throw figure before you pull the trigger...

Hope someone with the H53c can give a little feedback, preferably lux and/or candela readings.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

TCY said:


> The bigger LED is the XHP50.
> 
> In cases like this I think a lux meter would do a better job than us speculating around, but if you absolutely need that throw figure before you pull the trigger...
> 
> Hope someone with the H53c can give a little feedback, preferably lux and/or candela readings.



Yes, I caught that XM-L2 and changed it to XHP50, but you had already started a quoted post before I posted the correction edit.

"Speculation" is all ZL has left me with, and calculations with the right figures in the right method aren't exactly subjective estimations.

And yes, I absolutely have to have a throw estimate before I hanker down with cash. Zebralight castrated their AA headlamp. I'd no sooner want to buy a weak in throw headlamp for night trail running than a cattle rancher would want to buy a bull shooting blanks.


----------



## TCY (May 22, 2017)

Genzod said:


> Yes, I caught that XM-L2 and changed it to XHP50, but you had already started a quoted post before I posted the correction edit.
> 
> "Speculation" is all ZL has left me with, and calculations with the right figures in the right method aren't exactly subjective estimations.
> 
> And yes, I absolutely have to have a throw estimate before I hanker down with cash. Zebralight castrated their AA headlamp. I'd no sooner want to buy that headlamp for nighhiking than a cattle rancher would want to buy a bull shooting blanks.



I'll see if I can take some photos so you can get a rough feeling. Note that my H53c is the frosted version, so the clear lens version is going to have better throw.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

TCY said:


> I'll see if I can take some photos so you can get a rough feeling. Note that my H53c is the frosted version, so the clear lens version is going to have better throw.



The emitter die is square. Illuminated it looks round. I read the optics of the casing can distort the appearance of the size by magnifying it. 

Your heart is in the right place, but I think I might not be able to determine anything from a photo.


----------



## TCY (May 22, 2017)

Genzod said:


> The emitter die is square. Illuminated it looks round. I read the optics of the casing can distort the appearance of the size by magnifying it.
> 
> Your heart is in the right place, but I think I might not be able to determine anything from a photo.



I doubt that the magnifying effect is at work here as both lights have "normal" lens on them, just scratched/frosted. That's just me guessing though, I have so little knowledge when it comes to lens. 

I don't expect you to make up your mind based on one photo, I plan to do it mainly because when I'm searching around for flashlight reviews/impressions I tend to look for photos instead of plain words for users' opinion. I feel like the new ZL headlamp deserves more photo, and it would be better if it gives you some sort of reference, if any:twothumbs


----------



## TCY (May 22, 2017)

BTW the old H51's long term review by a hiker/backpacker in case anyone is interested:

https://sticksblog.com/2016/10/05/long-term-review-zebralight-h51/


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

TCY said:


> I doubt that the magnifying effect is at work here as both lights have "normal" lens on them, just scratched/frosted. That's just me guessing though, I have so little knowledge when it comes to lens.
> 
> I don't expect you to make up your mind based on one photo, I plan to do it mainly because when I'm searching around for flashlight reviews/impressions I tend to look for photos instead of plain words for users' opinion. I feel like the new ZL headlamp deserves more photo, and it would be better if it gives you some sort of reference, if any:twothumbs



What I mean by _optics of the casing_, I'm referring only to the LED on it's own board and covered with a dome. The dome optics. The dome on the XM-L2 creates a distorted and magnified measurement of the LED as 3x3mm, but _allegedly_ the die is said to actually be 2x2mm. I measured the domeless XP-L , which on flashlight wiki is said is also the same size of the XM-L2, but I get 1.9x1.9mm. Now if I can only get a measurement for the XP-L2. I shot a contact form off to Cree asking for both LED dimensions.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

TCY said:


> BTW the old H51's long term review by a hiker/backpacker in case anyone is interested:
> 
> https://sticksblog.com/2016/10/05/long-term-review-zebralight-h51/



I know Stick from chatting with him online. The H51 and H52 both have a great reputation as a national trail headlamp. But if the throw is now diminished due to poor judgment on ZL's part, it's not going to work for me. I'm old. And they don't paint those faded trail markers as often as they should. I need good throw for long distances, not _castrated, shooting blanks _throw. 

I've wanted to get this lamp for quite a while. You can imagine why my reaction was just as disappointed as others fans of ZL who were complaining about loss of 14500 support. I've made two attempts to get the help I needed from ZL, when that failed because of shabby customer service, I made every attempt to reason my way to the throw information. I am not out to get ZL. I kind of think it's the other way around. They shot themselves in the foot dropping 14500 support, and continue to shoot themselves in the foot by dismissing my requests and providing meaningless, subjective answers.

My other headlamp is in warranty repair--second time in 6 years. First time it flopped at the hinge every time I took a step, and this last time it got stuck on hi beam with 8 hours of darkness ahead of me (high beam lasts 5 hours with lith primaries, and my batteries weren't exactly full). 

I need a reliable light. ZL makes reliable lights, Stick will not lie. But a reliable light that doesn't throw far enough is only worth "throwing" as far as the trash can as far as I'm concerned.

If I can't get all I hoped to get out of the H53, I'm not exactly happy looking forward to waiting as long as I think it's going to take for an H33 or an H54 with inductors to come along. I'd buy either of those models in a heart beat. I almost bought the H53c or w simply because of a data mistake. 

If I can't persuade myself that castrated 14500 support means "brighter" as told by ZL, my love affair with the H53w/c is over.


----------



## markr6 (May 22, 2017)

Genzod said:


> I know Stick from chatting with him online. The H51 and H52 both have a great reputation as a national trail headlamp. But if the throw is now diminished due to poor judgment on ZL's part, it's not going to work for me. I'm old. And they don't paint those faded trail markers as often as they should. I need good throw for long distances, not _castrated, shooting blanks _throw.



I like to add d-c-fix diffusion film to my headlamps. I find adding this to the standard (H52, H600) lamps works well. Some flood, but still more hotspot than the F models. Beyond that, I sometimes carry my SC600w HI for when I need to go out further or "punch" thru the trees to find auxiliary trails or things in the distance. You may not want to have to carry a dedicated light for this, but it is a nice option if you're willing to. I do about 50% of the time...just depends on the type of trip. But I'm someone that actually doesn't want headlamps to be very throwy.


----------



## Koam (May 22, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Woods Walker (May 22, 2017)

Just a friendly reminder to remain on topic. Thanks.


----------



## Genzod (May 22, 2017)

markr6 said:


> I like to add d-c-fix diffusion film to my headlamps. I find adding this to the standard (H52, H600) lamps works well. Some flood, but still more hotspot than the F models. Beyond that, I sometimes carry my SC600w HI for when I need to go out further or "punch" thru the trees to find auxiliary trails or things in the distance. You may not want to have to carry a dedicated light for this, but it is a nice option if you're willing to. I do about 50% of the time...just depends on the type of trip. But I'm someone that actually doesn't want headlamps to be very throwy.



That was my intention all along, to get a throwy clear lens version of the H53 and use a simple diffuser as you described. It all starts with the lamp's throw, though.

Mark, this message is not intended for you: 

I would remind people on this thread who want to leave demeaning characterizations of me to read the second post I made on this thread, and ask yourself if you still think my intention was to troll the forum and dismiss ZL at every turn. This thread started out on a very positive note in defense of ZL. That was MY post.


----------



## Genzod (May 28, 2017)

This is the conclusion of my investigation on die sizes between the ZL H52 and ZL H53 line and the throw calculation: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...te-High-CRI!&p=5100566&viewfull=1#post5100566

My opinion is that the only thing appreciably affecting throw from the prior H52 generation to the current H53 generation is an output increase of 18%. Going from the lab measured 66 m @ 0.25 lux of the 300 lm setting of the H52, the H53w with 330 lm output should have about a 69m range. It _seems_ better, but with 14500 support and 535 lm burst mode (lasting 1 minute), the old H53 cool white had a max range of 88m. 

Output for output between generations, the headlamp _is_ brighter due to the XP-L2 emitter:twothumbs, but due to loss of 14500 support, there isn't enough voltage to produce an output that would exceed the boost of the former generation. So the overall result is, the _maximum_ range in the H53 line has been significantly compromised by loss of 14500 support.:thumbsdow

If you want range similar to the old H52 cool white, you might wait for the H33 model. The higher voltage of the CR123A battery will probably give you what you're hoping for.


----------



## mightysparrow (Jun 20, 2017)

My Zebralights all have the screw-on pocket clips. Does anybody know if the removable pocket clips on the H53 will tightly (firmly) grip the light and whatever I clip the light to, or is it relatively easy to tear off the light under pressure? Does anyone have experience with the Zebralight removable clips that can tell me how firmly the clip grasps the light? That matters to me, because I would mainly use the light with the clip, not the headband, and I would hate to lose my light!


----------



## Genzod (Jun 21, 2017)

mightysparrow said:


> My Zebralights all have the screw-on pocket clips. Does anybody know if the removable pocket clips on the H53 will tightly (firmly) grip the light and whatever I clip the light to, or is it relatively easy to tear off the light under pressure? Does anyone have experience with the Zebralight removable clips that can tell me how firmly the clip grasps the light? That matters to me, because I would mainly use the light with the clip, not the headband, and I would hate to lose my light!



You could PM *TCY,* he has the new H53c. Otherwise, the H53c thread is your best bet.


----------



## TCY (Jun 21, 2017)

mightysparrow said:


> My Zebralights all have the screw-on pocket clips. Does anybody know if the removable pocket clips on the H53 will tightly (firmly) grip the light and whatever I clip the light to, or is it relatively easy to tear off the light under pressure? Does anyone have experience with the Zebralight removable clips that can tell me how firmly the clip grasps the light? That matters to me, because I would mainly use the light with the clip, not the headband, and I would hate to lose my light!



I tried to take the clip off of my H53Fc as I saw your post, it took some serious and sudden force to succeed. Even if pulled half way through, the clip just "bounces" back if I let go. I doubt it will come off accidentally during whatever you do.


----------



## mightysparrow (Jun 21, 2017)

TCY said:


> I tried to take the clip off of my H53Fc as I saw your post, it took some serious and sudden force to succeed. Even if pulled half way through, the clip just "bounces" back if I let go. I doubt it will come off accidentally during whatever you do.



Thanks very much for the info - that's very helpful! Sounds like a light I can use.


----------



## TCY (Jun 21, 2017)

mightysparrow said:


> Thanks very much for the info - that's very helpful! Sounds like a light I can use.



Glad I can help, please post some impressions if you get one


----------

